# Well, that's one way to do it.



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My husband and I adopted an abandoned, presumably orphaned, kitten last weekend at the tender age of four weeks. This wasn't my first rodeo with terribly young kittens, so that's why I was called to bring the little thing in.

Anyway, the tiny guy gets crated at night in a medium-sized dog crate for his safety as he's much too tiny to be roaming the house. The crate fits perfectly on my night stand and so that's where it has been kept, mostly so I can keep an eye on him and get easy access when he cries for a (supplemental) feeding in the middle of the night.

Not five minutes before my alarm goes off, I wake up to a massive crash. Thank goodness that the baby was crying about an hour earlier and I let him curl up against my neck to dose off for a bit more, so he wasn't in the crate! One of my other cats somehow managed to toss the entire thing nearly halfway across the room. My closest guess is that my (previously) youngest cat was thinking something along the lines of "Dude, we're gonna break you out of here. Hang on."

I spring into action, but it was too late, obviously. I'd paint you a picture, but just imagine what happens when a crate with a litter box and a water dish inside gets tumbled. The ENTIRE inside was covered in wet, sticky litter!

By this time, my alarm goes off and I do not have any time to be dealing with this gigantic mess. By a massive stroke of luck, it just so happened that I had my old Martin's (nearly 10 years!) in the spare room. I was able to furnish it for the kitten in under five minutes before I had to head out the door.

I hadn't planned on introducing him to the rats until they weren't twice his size, but I guess he's getting used to their scent now!

UGH. What a morning. I got two cups of coffee instead of one.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I can only imagine that was quite a mess! Very lucky the little kitten wasn't in there when it happened. I can totally see a kitten hanging out in a rat cage - my cat loves to jump into the CN while I'm cleaning it. So lucky you had that extra cage! Also I'd love to see a picture of this kitten! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Car ride home:










Sleeping!










Wounds on my neck from attempted nursing. Kitten hickies?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

What a cutie!!! So fuzzy and cute. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Awwww! I love orange kitties so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh what a darling kitty! And haha, love the kitty hickie comment!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I've always loved orange cats and it is nice to finally have one.

The little sucker (literally) is teething right now, so we're going through some of our first training sessions now that his routine is a bit more than just eating and sleeping.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

Baby kittens are seriously my favorite thing. We used to get cats in our barn so like twice a year we'd get litters of kittens. Me and my brother would always go out and hold them and play with them. I loved watching them wobble around when they were learning to walk  

One particular litter we completely fell in love with. The mom (Felix) had been in our barn for a while and really liked us, so she was fine letting us play with her kittens. One of them is still in our house


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My husband and I are definitely cat people, so baby cats are a hit here, obviously.

We are madly in love with him, as is our previously youngest cat, which we'd hoped would happen as our eldest is quite the independent lady and wants very little to do with other cats. The youngest two are now inseparable.

Additionally, since the baby is now allowed to explore the rest of the house, he is enamored with the rats! He loves to sit and play footsies with them through the bars. Ivan is still bigger than him, though!


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

They're so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuteness overload. This much exposure has been known to kill full grown elephants!! Haha


----------

